# Antelope jerky



## Marion sage (Nov 21, 2021)

New to making jerky, just cremated a round of my first ever attempt at antelope jerky, my oven didnt do what I expected, the recipe I found said 365 for 8 hrs. And I now have meat charcoal. Help!!!!!!!


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

Jerky should be done at around 160-180. 365 is waaaaaaay too hot.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

You could put a whole ham into a over at 365 for 8 hours and it would come out like a hockey puck. 

Even in my dehydrator I only set it at 165 for around 6 hours for jerky.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

3.5 hours at 180 on the Traeger for all my jerky. I’d bet the cooking time in the oven would be similar.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

Marion sage said:


> the recipe I found said 365 for 8 hrs. And I now have meat charcoal. Help!!!!!!!


got that one off the happy vegan cooking site, huh?


good advice above


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I did another batch of jerky yesterday/last night. 
I usually use my old home made dryer an ol boy gave me years ago. 
Never smoked any, so I thought I would try the Camp Chief smoker. Did it at low smoke (175) for 4 hours. 
Did a couple of trays in the Camp Chief and the rest in the dryer. The dryer I leave it in for 12 hours, sometimes more if it's thick. 
Smoking it gives a different flavor for sure. It turned out very good. 
Will do more that way in the future. 

I had a hard time keeping the smoker below 225......
It may be time for a new control board.


----------

